# Grocery delivery for those self isolating



## Ljc (Mar 14, 2020)

I know a few of us here are or may need to in the future so I thought this info about two supermarkets I use might be helpful.

Waitrose, I’ve used this and it worked well. After you place your order , you need to phone their customer services to make arrangements, it’s easier if you opt for carrier bags . The customer service guy I spoke to was extremely helpful.
The delivery person didn’t act as if I had the plague, but did keep a distance when I opened the door , he placed my shopping near my door and as I had requested with customer service signed the thingy in my behalf .
The info on this is on there delivery booking page.

This is part of email I received from Tesco today .
I have not yet tried this

*Deliveries and advice if you are self-isolating.  *
We want to deliver to you as safely as possible, so please let us know if you’re in self-isolation by telling us in the delivery instructions box when you order online. To be on the safe side, our drivers will be asking everyone they deliver to if they’re self-isolating, so please don’t be offended if you’re asked.

Following the Government’s advice on preventing the spread of COVID-19, if you’re self-isolating, your driver won’t be able to come into your home. But to help make things easier, although we have a bagless policy, we’ll provide clean shopping bags which your driver will use to pack your shopping for you at your door. Lastly, to avoid having to touch our signature touchpad devices, your driver will ask if you’re happy with everything and then sign the order for you.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2020)

Ljc said:


> I know a few of us here are or may need to in the future so I thought this info about two supermarkets I use might be helpful.
> 
> Waitrose, I’ve used this and it worked well. After you place your order , you need to phone their customer services to make arrangements, it’s easier if you opt for carrier bags . The customer service guy I spoke to was extremely helpful.
> The delivery person didn’t act as if I had the plague, but did keep a distance when I opened the door , he placed my shopping near my door and as I had requested with customer service signed the thingy in my behalf .
> ...


This is good to know Ljc.There isn't a Waitrose in my area but thanks for sharing. I like the idea that a Waitrose delivery person will sign on behalf of the customer if that person is in self-*quarantine.
WL
Edited *


----------



## Ljc (Mar 14, 2020)

I expect other supermarkets will follow soon, as let’s face it they should also try to protect their staff.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 14, 2020)

But who packs the shopping for carriage? I’m using Ocado, they only use robots to do that.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 14, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> But who packs the shopping for carriage? I’m using Ocado, they only use robots to do that.


Thanks Mike , I will check them out.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 14, 2020)

I am impressed with the measures Ocado are taking, for their staff too so I am going to switch to them






						Ocado
					






					www.ocado.com
				



Further down the page is info for self isolators


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2020)

In the past I have used Ocado, found them good. Never regularly online shop.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 14, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> This is good to know Ljc.There isn't a Waitrose in my area but thanks for sharing. I like the idea that a Waitrose delivery person will sign on behalf of the customer if that person is in self-*quarantine.
> WL
> Edited *


I had a parcel delivery yesterday and the driver signed for me due to new company policy! No one is allowed to touch his delivery device.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2020)

I have not had that yet, but Parcel Force Delivery today stood as far away as possible. Did not give it a second thought.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 14, 2020)

I've got this email from Tesco, which I've used, yesterday.


> Changes you may notice during the current COVID-19 outbreak
> 
> *Shopping online during the current COVID-19 outbrea*k
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 14, 2020)

Tesco use to let you get bags with your online order. They stopped that a bit ago. I've had a couple of orders this year, the last a week and a half ago (Wednesday last week). There were no bags. The delivery man brought the shopping in, in trays.
Delivery has worked relatively well in the past. With the odd hicup.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 14, 2020)

In your email from Tesco , posted above , it states even though they have a bag less policy that if self isolating the driver will place youe shopping in clean carrier bags to make it easier for you.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 14, 2020)

Good catch. Interesting it does say they'll put it in the bags at your door.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 14, 2020)

Ugh. Darn this light headedness. You'd provided posted that bit yourself in your OP. I'd picked up you'd started with Waitrose.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 15, 2020)

It’s going to be interesting to see how this works in the weeks ahead.

Particularly as there are two distinctly different types of self isolation happening...

One is people keeping away from others to reduce their risk of *getting it*

The other is people who think they might have it keeping away from others to help stop *spreading it*

Much of the protocol above only seems to relate to the latter group.


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It’s going to be interesting to see how this works in the weeks ahead.
> 
> Particularly as there are two distinctly different types of self isolation happening...
> 
> ...


The government has just announced that they are drawing up plans to ask the over 70s to self isolate, not immediately, but in the coming weeks. My husband is over 70, I’m not. Do I wall him up in the spare room and carry on as usual, or do I isolate with him? Or as a Type 1 diabetic, willI I be included in the list of people with health conditions who will be asked to self isolate too? We wait and see...


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m self isolating, and I’m not seventy. Just as a heads up, Tesco delivery slots are filling up. There’s a week wait at the moment, could get worse.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 15, 2020)

Robin said:


> The government has just announced that they are drawing up plans to ask the over 70s to self isolate, not immediately, but in the coming weeks. My husband is over 70, I’m not. Do I wall him up in the spare room and carry on as usual, or do I isolate with him? Or as a Type 1 diabetic, willI I be included in the list of people with health conditions who will be asked to self isolate too? We wait and see...


I have seen Matt Hancock being I interviewed twice this morning, and he is about as clear as mud. I keep hearing people asking specifically about those who are looked after be carers , and he seems not understand or avoids addressing.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 15, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I’m self isolating, and I’m not seventy. Just as a heads up, Tesco delivery slots are filling up. There’s a week wait at the moment, could get worse.


I saw an report of someone trying to do their normal order and it was 3 weeks for a slot.


----------



## Felinia (Mar 15, 2020)

I just went online to place my usual Sainsburys order, to discover that their online delivery ends this coming Friday - you can't book anything after that and there are just a few spots left on Friday.  So I guess I'll have to look elsewhere.  Thanks for the information on Waitrose and Tesco who both deliver to my area.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 15, 2020)

Why don’t you take one of the last few slots then, if you’re already self isolating you won’t be out when they get there!

(Sorry, that's not meant to sound rude, I just don’t see a problem, if you’re in all day anyway then no time is inconvenient?)


----------



## Felinia (Mar 15, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> Why don’t you take one of the last few slots then, if you’re already self isolating you won’t be out when they get there!
> 
> (Sorry, that's not meant to sound rude, I just don’t see a problem, if you’re in all day anyway then no time is inconvenient?)


I did - lots of cat litter, washing powder, cheese and fresh veggies on the way.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 25, 2020)

Sadly it’s now easier to find gold dust than a grocery delivery slot. 

It’s impossible to get on to Ocado’s site to log in let alone shop , 4 hrs queue


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2020)

Starting to panic as they are now stopping cars on the way to the other town, Bruce's mum was going to take him for a week's worth of our food but now uncertain if they will manage, have said he can try Lidl's in our town for alternatives first, did check Tesco for delivery slots but there isn't anything up to the 14th April available and that's as far as it goes, looks like we're in trouble here  xx


----------



## Ljc (Mar 25, 2020)

i think some of the problem is being caused by people booking multiple delivery slots so they can hoover up food and loo rolls .
Also they must have staff  who need to self isolate too, so less staff dealing with more work.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 25, 2020)

Ljc said:


> i think some of the problem is being caused by people booking multiple delivery slots so they can hoover up food and loo rolls .
> Also they must have staff  who need to self isolate too, so less staff dealing with more work.


That might be part of the problem but I had an executive of Waitrose saying online only makes up about 10 % of grocery shopping. So to scale up it would take alot of doing.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 26, 2020)

My daughter was fortunate to get a slot for me with Asda between 8am ~ 9am *yesterday. My order was delivered at 08:30am on the dot.

The delivery guy rang the doorbell and I could see through the window that he was standing by the gate, about 2mtrs away. When I opened the door he'd already left my groceries in six new carrier bags inside two crates on my doorstep. I donned a pair of rubber gloves and sprayed them with sanitizer before lifting the bags out & put them in the vestibule. He took the crates away after I'd closed the front door.

As I took the food out of the bags in the kitchen, I cleaned each packet/box/tray etc and left them to dry before I put them away in the fridge & cupboard. Then I disposed the bags in the bin.

Some of the groceries that were ordered were substitutes ~ and loo rolls were missing! But I ain't complaining coz I was just so grateful that something was better than nothing under the current curcumstances.

Oh! Nearly forgot ~ I then wiped the doorbell with hot soapy water as I'd noticed the guy wasn't wearing gloves!

I was very satisfied with Asda's service and the personable delivery guy who incidentally, after I asked, said he hadn't got the virus that he knew of ~ nor had he been tested! He was just doing his bit to serve the community.
WL
Edited * *


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2020)

Hurrah! I reasoned that, perhaps if all the hoarding types try to get into the shops first thing, by going in early afternoon then maybe things will have calmed down a bit and the staff will have had time to put more stock out on the shelves - I was right!  Shelves still a bit sparse, but with this lot, and what I have in my freezer and cupboards, I should be able to keep going quite happily for another fortnight at least  

It really was like going out on a supply run in an episode of The Walking Dead though - most people I saw were just that little bit wary, although none looked like they wanted to crush my skull and eat my brains  That will probably only start happening in Week 4


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 26, 2020)

Great thread @Ljc, thanks.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 26, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! I reasoned that, perhaps if all the hoarding types try to get into the shops first thing, by going in early afternoon then maybe things will have calmed down a bit and the staff will have had time to put more stock out on the shelves - I was right!  Shelves still a bit sparse, but with this lot, and what I have in my freezer and cupboards, I should be able to keep going quite happily for another fortnight at least
> 
> It really was like going out on a supply run in an episode of The Walking Dead though - most people I saw were just that little bit wary, although none looked like they wanted to crush my skull and eat my brains  That will probably only start happening in Week 4
> 
> View attachment 13713


Erm.....are your leafy green veggies hidden behind that lot @Northerner?
WL


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Erm.....are your leafy green veggies hidden behind that lot @Northerner?
> WL


I've got salad - what more do you want?  Actually, I've never bought too much fresh stuff because it just gets thrown away with just one mouth to feed. I have a lot of frozen veg


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 26, 2020)

Nice one @Northerner! My grandad was along at Scotmid at the back of 7 to get me a wholemeal loaf, he's like 30 seconds away so at least he can have a quick nip without much interaction with people BUT then he went to Lidl and was on his way home from there by half 8! so gammon steaks for tea tomorrow, think all we need for next week is fish and chicken breasts really so fingers crossed we can get that Monday, hoping I can find somewhere close that sells Hovis 800g wholemeal though lol xx


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 27, 2020)

Now that I’ve managed to get all the ingredients together, I’m defrosting a duck tonight ready for the Peking duck on Sunday. I’ll be covering it with the boiling hot marinade tomorrow to dry out overnight. I’ll make the Chinese pancakes while it’s roasting. 

Rather bizarrely, I ordered ready trimmed spring onions from Tesco because ordinary weren’t available. When the order arrived, one of the substitutions was ordinary spring onions because the ready trimmed weren’t available. Isn’t life fun?


----------



## Ljc (Mar 27, 2020)

That’s the fun of online grocery shopping now, one never knows quite what one will get.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

I saw a tweet from one of the ITV journalists Tesco are limiting to 80 items a online order.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 27, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I saw a tweet from one of the ITV journalists Tesco are limiting to 80 items a online order.


That’s right , I had an email from them today , I’ve never ordered that amount


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

I have no idea what 80 items amount to.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 27, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I have no idea what 80 items amount to.


That would be over a months worth of shopping for Dad and me


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

So quite alot.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 27, 2020)

I have been in trouble re. online shopping; not a slot to be had on any site, and when I tried Amazon Fresh they were limiting people to only one of each item (hence, since I need 7 ready meals per week and AF only have 5 that suit me, I cannot do a full weekly shop there), so it looked as if I were stuck with eating my tinned soups for the duration.   However, my lovely carer Ahmed is now going to the Clapham Iceland and buying me a full week's food there.  I am sure that's well above and beyond what he's actually paid to do; he's a gem.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 28, 2020)

Is Amazon Fresh just in London?


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 28, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Is Amazon Fresh just in London?


I don't think so; but I wouldn't recommend them because of the limited range.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 28, 2020)

robert@fm said:


> I don't think so; but I wouldn't recommend them because of the limited range.


I was being nosy rather than planning to use. I have not seen it featured in the site.
I have just gone had a look it is not available in my area.


----------



## DaveR28 (Mar 30, 2020)

Anyone know what the situation is with delivery slots (particularly at Sainsbury's) for the "vulnerable". I'm under 70 but T1 and high BP and currently trying not to go out at all but it seems that you can't register for priority access to slots at Sainsbury's unless you're over 70 and/or "extremely vulnerable". Fair enough for those groups but are those under 70 but with health conditions expected to go to the shops? Answering myself, it seems so as the government advice is just to be particularly stringent with social distancing.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi DaveR28, welcome to the forum.

Sainsbury’s use the government database and criteria to define the “vulnerable”. As you have noticed, that doesn’t include diabetes or hypertension, quite rightly, as neither make you more vulnerable to severe effects from coronavirus. All you need to do is maintain social distancing, which the supermarkets are fairly strict on maintaining. You have no need to socially isolate yourself.

So don’t bother shopping online. Then you can leave some slots for folk like me who have to use a wheelchair and can’t walk more than a few yards, and can’t shove a supermarket trolley. I’m not vulnerable either and always shop online virus or not, and there are a lot of folk in the same situation as I am. Uconsidered. It’s not a great problem, like everything else in my life, it just takes a bit of planning.


----------



## Cazzablanca (Mar 30, 2020)

DaveR28 said:


> Anyone know what the situation is with delivery slots (particularly at Sainsbury's) for the "vulnerable". I'm under 70 but T1 and high BP and currently trying not to go out at all but it seems that you can't register for priority access to slots at Sainsbury's unless you're over 70 and/or "extremely vulnerable". Fair enough for those groups but are those under 70 but with health conditions expected to go to the shops? Answering myself, it seems so as the government advice is just to be particularly stringent with social distancing.


I was wondering the same thing as I am in a similar situation.


----------



## Cazzablanca (Mar 30, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Hi DaveR28, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Sainsbury’s use the government database and criteria to define the “vulnerable”. As you have noticed, that doesn’t include diabetes or hypertension, quite rightly, as neither make you more vulnerable to severe effects from coronavirus. All you need to do is maintain social distancing, which the supermarkets are fairly strict on maintaining. You have no need to socially isolate yourself.
> 
> So don’t bother shopping online. Then you can leave some slots for folk like me who have to use a wheelchair and can’t walk more than a few yards, and can’t shove a supermarket trolley. I’m not vulnerable either and always shop online virus or not, and there are a lot of folk in the same situation as I am. Uconsidered. It’s not a great problem, like everything else in my life, it just takes a bit of planning.


Is that correct Mikey as my GP told me otherwise and said that as a type 2 diabetic and high BP I am not more likely to contract Coronavirus but am at risk of more severe complications if I do contract it.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 30, 2020)

If that were true, 4.5m would be locked in. Which particular severe complications would diabetes make worse? It’s a viral infection. It’s bacterial infections diabetics have to worry about, like skin infections and urinary infections because bacteria love sugar. Viruses don’t eat, they hijack your DNA to reproduce, so diabetes makes no difference.

Your GP is, I think, quoting press reports rather than using his/her brain.


----------



## Felinia (Mar 30, 2020)

The latest stats from China make interesting reading.  The death rate for diabetics is around 7.5%.  Only cardiovascular disease is higher at over 10%.  Chronic lung conditions and high BP come out at around 5%, and for my age also at around 5%.  So I'm staying indoors for the full 3 months as 3 out of 4 apply to me!  
I too can't get a supermarket slot, but fortunately I've found a local organic box delivery service and have booked a regular slot with them every 3 weeks until the end of September.  The latest Government pronouncement indicates restrictions are likely until then.  But has anyone noticed the dates get further and further away before getting back to normality?  I was in National Negotiations for over 25 years and recognise the tactics - don't go thundering in with the truth, soften them up bit by bit so it's not so much of a shock.  I reckon 18 months, or until the end of August 2021.  And I REALLY hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Cazzablanca (Mar 30, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> If that were true, 4.5m would be locked in. Which particular severe complications would diabetes make worse? It’s a viral infection. It’s bacterial infections diabetics have to worry about, like skin infections and urinary infections because bacteria love sugar. Viruses don’t eat, they hijack your DNA to reproduce, so diabetes makes no difference.
> 
> Your GP is, I think, quoting press reports rather than using his/her brain.


Okay thanks Mikey.  That's good to know.


----------



## Cazzablanca (Mar 30, 2020)

Felinia said:


> The latest stats from China make interesting reading.  The death rate for diabetics is around 7.5%.  Only cardiovascular disease is higher at over 10%.  Chronic lung conditions and high BP come out at around 5%, and for my age also at around 5%.  So I'm staying indoors for the full 3 months as 3 out of 4 apply to me!
> I too can't get a supermarket slot, but fortunately I've found a local organic box delivery service and have booked a regular slot with them every 3 weeks until the end of September.  The latest Government pronouncement indicates restrictions are likely until then.  But has anyone noticed the dates get further and further away before getting back to normality?  I was in National Negotiations for over 25 years and recognise the tactics - don't go thundering in with the truth, soften them up bit by bit so it's not so much of a shock.  I reckon 18 months, or until the end of August 2021.  And I REALLY hope I'm wrong.


I agree with you and thought the same.  Little bits of ground prep beforehand.  I also thought on and off until next summer. Once the vaccine is out there for everyone.


----------



## DaveR28 (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't think it's correct to definitely state that "neither make you more vulnerable to severe effects from coronavirus". For a start both diabetes and hi BP are listed as conditions that make you more vulnerable on the gov.uk site. Diabetes, especially long term, can affect the kidneys and Covid-19 is known to attack the kidneys (it's why some of those on ventilators are also on dialysis). Also, if you're on a ventilator they don't want to also have to deal with hypos and hypers. As for hi BP the jury is still out on a lot of it and it has to do with the medication. One of the ways that Covid-19 gains entry to cells is via the angiotensin receptors and some BP medications (the ACEi and ARB types) upregulate the number of receptors, of which there are a lot in the lungs and in kidney tissue. There are 2 schools of though regarding these medications, one that they make you more prone to serious effects, the other that they might actually be protective. Clinical studies are going on at the moment, mostly in China, to try to find the answer but as of now there's no conclusion.


----------



## Cazzablanca (Mar 30, 2020)

DaveR28 said:


> I don't think it's correct to definitely state that "neither make you more vulnerable to severe effects from coronavirus". For a start both diabetes and hi BP are listed as conditions that make you more vulnerable on the gov.uk site. Diabetes, especially long term, can affect the kidneys and Covid-19 is known to attack the kidneys (it's why some of those on ventilators are also on dialysis). Also, if you're on a ventilator they don't want to also have to deal with hypos and hypers. As for hi BP the jury is still out on a lot of it and it has to do with the medication. One of the ways that Covid-19 gains entry to cells is via the angiotensin receptors and some BP medications (the ACEi and ARB types) upregulate the number of receptors, of which there are a lot in the lungs and in kidney tissue. There are 2 schools of though regarding these medications, one that they make you more prone to serious effects, the other that they might actually be protective. Clinical studies are going on at the moment, mostly in China, to try to find the answer but as of now there's no conclusion.


Yes I saw that about the ace and arb's. I take an arb and did contact my gp about it but she said to continue unless we are instructed otherwise.  I watching closely and really hoping that they turn out to be protective.  Although I think i read that the only one that may be protective is Losartan, and ace inhibitor.


----------



## DaveR28 (Mar 30, 2020)

It's all very much up in the air, take a look at this: http://www.nephjc.com/news/covidace2
This is the key bit:

We don’t know if there is an association between ACEi/ARB and COVID19
If there is one, we don’t know the direction of association (beneficial or harmful)
We don’t know the magnitude of any possible association


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 30, 2020)

I think you are both reflecting my understanding of the situation @mikeyB and @DaveR28.

Diabetes doesn‘t increase the risk of you catching it, or getting it bad if you do catch it...  but diabetes does make severe illnesses more difficult to manage, because illnesses mess with BG management, and you add hypos, hypers HHS and DKA into the mix.

I’ve always understood this was why we were offered the flu jab - because of the mayhem illness can cause alongside diabetes. 

Plus I guess ‘diabetes’ can also be a sort of proxy for ‘people with a higher chance of heart problems, BP problems, kidney problems, circulation problems’.

BUT...

Our risks from diabetes-alone are still quite small (particularly if our diabetes is quite well managed), and as Mikey says, there are many others at much higher risk, who do need to fully isolate, and who really do need those delivery slots.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 2, 2020)

Back on topic, I tried online shopping yesterday. Every single delivery slot, every single click and collect slot, at every supermarket was taken for the next three weeks. Fortunately, my son in law is has the guts (unlike some idle sods) and who is willing to stick to shopping rules and actually go to the supermarkets, and will keep me stocked up on essentials. Like food. Otherwise, quite simply, we would starve.

Better news on the prescription front. The local council has set up a phone number for people who use the local pharmacy to collect and deliver prescriptions for folk who would have difficulty queuing for an hour outside the pharmacy, which is operating a one in, one out policy. So mine will be arriving Tomorrow or Monday. It's the same number they use for emergency flood assistance. Thank goodness the winter is over.

Actually, I've had some good new on the food front. The village chippy is delivering, just to keep the business going. As is the wine shop, and, of course, Romero's Pizza in the village. All the delivered food is high in insulin and definitely not for T2's.!


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 2, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> ...... All the delivered food is high in insulin and definitely not for T2's.!



Cough?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 2, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I tried online shopping yesterday. Every single delivery slot, every single click and collect slot, at every supermarket was taken for the next three weeks.


Yea, been like that for at least a couple of weeks here. Luckily some for this week came up last weekend, and I managed to get a delivery yesterday. Not much toilet roll arrived.
Now back to no slots avialable. Only 2 weeks showing now.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2020)

I just logged in to my ASDA order (booked 3 weeks ago) and there are no future slots available. Also, they have shifted the goalposts - normally you can make amendments up until midnight on the day before the delivery is due, they've now changed this to 10 pm TWO days before the delivery is due, and it will only allow the order to be amended ONCE. Despite the fact my order is for the evening of 6th April, it won't let me amend it, presumably because I amended it earlier in the week.  If they actually deliver what I have ordered I should be OK for a fortnight, but unless something changes I'm guessing I have next to no chance of getting another delivery until things have died down (unfortunate phrase) 

ETA: Hurrah! I've managed to book a Morrison's order for the 23rd!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 6, 2020)

My dad keeps telling me that it’s getting easier to book delivery slots, I do wish someone would tell the supermarkets that 
TBH around here it’s getting harder , though  I did manage to nab a delivery  from Sainsbury’s next week.

I think delivery slots are like the  loo roll saga,  people are stocking up on them making it difficult if not impossible for those of us who really need them  to access them ,Who’d have thought that this virus would create this new hobby of hunting for grocery delivery slots .

The plague notice I have stuck on the door  is having an unforeseen but much appreciated effect, up to the day I stuck said notice on the door we used to have about half a ton of junk through our letter box mostly it would go straight into the paper recycling without reading it,  the bin used to be fit to burst come bin day and we are absolutely bereft that no one wants to speak to us anymore re things like cleaning the drive or to point out a problem with our roof etc etc


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 6, 2020)

Ljc said:


> The plague notice I have stuck on the door



Hope you recover quickly @Ljc


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 6, 2020)

Ljc said:


> My dad keeps telling me that it’s getting easier to book delivery slots, I do wish someone would tell the supermarkets that
> TBH around here it’s getting harder , though I did manage to nab a delivery from Sainsbury’s next week.


You have to keep checking, and with a bit of luck fall on one. There hadn't been any for last week. Then at the weekend several came up mid week for Tesco.
I've signed up to Morrison's. I suspect they're managing slots. Putting some up at different times. You keep having to "queue" to use the website though! Id found a slot, went to book. Then had to wait 15 minutes before i could do anything. The slots had gone. Later there were a couple of slots for 9:30 pm today. Too soon for me, as I was to do fresh stuff along with toilet rools


----------



## grovesy (Apr 6, 2020)

Ljc said:


> My dad keeps telling me that it’s getting easier to book delivery slots, I do wish someone would tell the supermarkets that
> TBH around here it’s getting harder , though  I did manage to nab a delivery  from Sainsbury’s next week.
> 
> I think delivery slots are like the  loo roll saga,  people are stocking up on them making it difficult if not impossible for those of us who really need them  to access them ,Who’d have thought that this virus would create this new hobby of hunting for grocery delivery slots .
> ...


I was suprised  last week when our postman put through some junk mail, but I suppose they are getting paus to deliver it.
I have read that delivery slots are been released at differnt times,


----------

